

What it was like to pitch to Steve Jobs - wslh
http://fortune.com/2015/03/04/inside-apple-what-it-was-like-to-pitch-to-steve-jobs/

======
brownbat
Odd to see Fortune just putting up a snippet and link to a Quora answer.

Original: [http://www.quora.com/What-was-it-like-to-deliver-a-
presentat...](http://www.quora.com/What-was-it-like-to-deliver-a-presentation-
to-Steve-Jobs)

Apparently Jobs sorted people by how or if they responded to the question "Are
you smart? Are you going to waste my time?"

I'm skeptical that could be an effective heuristic, but he apparently
ruthlessly evaluated people based on their perceived intelligence. He even
savaged his own team when they didn't measure up to outsiders, according to a
comment in the thread by Paul Weinstein.

Ben Mattes later describes an intimidating presentation about Assassins Creed
to a man reported to hate violence and "not get" videogames. It was
successful, left Jobs "beaming," suggesting some people didn't know him as
well as they thought.

Arthur Applegate describes Jobs as an advocate for autosave as early as the
1980s.

There are too many anecdotes to summarize. Fortune (much like this comment) is
barely scratching the surface.

